# Crazy Xenon story!!!!



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

Some people are fn' nuts... in real life and here.


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

Sometimes I think about getting a cell phone camera; then, if someone pulls a stunt like that, you snap a pic and get the heck out of dodge, call the cops and provide the pic... also good for accident photos right then and there, if you are hit... The problem in Lance's case is whether he would have had the composure to take a decent photo, and whether the woman would have felt threatened by the camera flash and pulled the trigger! :wow: Scary stuff!


----------



## James (Jun 30, 2004)

Salvator said:


> Sometimes I think about getting a cell phone camera


 Since it was at night (I am assuming since headlights were an issue) a camera phone sadly wouldn't be much good. They take piss poor pictures even in ideal conditions.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

CRZY BMW said:


> Whether the Lady is a registered gun owner or if its just her husbands doesn't matter. She undoubtedly removed the gun from her car now, expecially when the detectives come knocking at her door inquiring about the incident. She can even say she owns a gun but didnt have it with her. The problem is unless there were other witness's to colaborate are friend Lance's story, it's his word against hers... Unless he can describe the gun in such detail that it would be impossible from him to know without having seen it.
> 
> I know this situation sucks. I deal with our legal system everyday, and without her being apprehended that night with the gun in her possession, she pretty much walks. Hopefully she's caught next time or doesn't hurt anyone else.
> 
> ...


My sister, a DA, always points out, thank god criminals are stupid or we'd never catch any of them. If this woman is so unstable that she'd pull a gun on a guy over lights, she probably still has a gun in her car. And probably thinks he was at fault!


----------



## barcus (Oct 6, 2004)

take advantage of this situation...

SUE her...she hurt you didnt she...you are mentally hurt from having a gun pulled on you...

go after her...she is just a jealous old lady that needs to go to jail for a stunt like that...if someone would do that to me...I would have people after her to kick her ass


----------



## CRZY BMW (Aug 13, 2004)

blueguydotcom said:


> My sister, a DA, always points out, thank god criminals are stupid or we'd never catch any of them. If this woman is so unstable that she'd pull a gun on a guy over lights, she probably still has a gun in her car. And probably thinks he was at fault!


True... most criminals are pretty stupid


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

James said:


> Since it was at night (I am assuming since headlights were an issue) a camera phone sadly wouldn't be much good. They take piss poor pictures even in ideal conditions.


True... although my wife's mom has one that has flash and everything... who knows, the thought of being caught on film (bad picture or not) may have made her change her tune...


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

barcus said:


> take advantage of this situation...
> 
> SUE her...she hurt you didnt she...you are mentally hurt from having a gun pulled on you...
> 
> go after her...she is just a jealous old lady that needs to go to jail for a stunt like that...if someone would do that to me...I would have people after her to kick her ass


While I agree if they police find her she should be disciplined in some way by a fine and taking away the gun, etc., but I do not agree you have to go as far as to sue her.


----------



## azurribaggio (Dec 29, 2003)

Lance said:


> You wouldn't believe what happened to me the other night on my way to pick up my little girl. I have a ZHP with Xenon lights and as most of you know because of the supension on the ZHP the lights seem to bounce a little on the rear of cars in front of you. Well, I was on this curvy/hilly road cruising along well beyond the 2 second spacing rule from the car in front of me when we finally came to a traffic light. Well the woman in front of me steps out of her car at the light and walks back to my car. This lady was well dressed and in her late 50's so I figured she was lost so I rolled my window down. She starts chewing me out about my headlights being to bright and bouncing around in her mirror. I hit my brights to show her they were on low beam and kindly(well not really) tell her to get her @#$ back in her car and go on. Well this only makes her mad as hell and she continues the @#$ chewing. Finally after 2-3 sequences of the light changing she gets back in her car but leaves the door open. Then I'm thinking, what in the hell is she doing. I have to explain to you all that I was out in the middle of no where in Louisiana so I was a little nervous at this point. All of a sudden the ******* [email protected]#$% pulls her gun out and points it at my car(and me!!) and tells me "I'll take of your headlights myself". I couldn't believe it!!! This woman was nuts!!! I then called 911 with her liscense plate # and the police came and did a report and were going to her house to confront her. Well it's been over a week and I haven't heard anything. What should I do? I want to pursue this to the end because I don't think this woman needs to carry a gun in her car if she's going to be pointing it at people. Thank god I didnt have my 4 yr old in the car with me!!
> 
> Thanks,
> Lance


Settle it ******* style, buttfock her.... :thumbup: :bigpimp:


----------



## azurribaggio (Dec 29, 2003)

Wolfcastle said:


> You seriously can't expect the cops to do anything about it, unless you are a cop yourself or you offer a few grams of pharmaceutical-grade cocaine and three tranny hookers for proper motivation.
> 
> A good rule of thumb is to never pull out a gun if you do not intend to use it; however, always take a preemptive shot if drawn on by a well-dress middle-aged *******.
> 
> You don't ever wanna hear "You got real purty mouth, boy."


Dude, why don't we just get the crew on your sig out there to scare her? :rofl:


----------



## Wolfcastle (Feb 11, 2004)

azurribaggio said:


> Dude, why don't we just get the crew on your sig out there to scare her? :rofl:


 You steppin' to the Real Badboyz? Youse bettah RESPEK!


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

Wolfcastle said:


> You steppin' to the Real Badboyz? Youse bettah RESPEK!


Betta respek da icy hot stunnaz. :rofl: :lmao:


----------



## BMW.0421 (Nov 18, 2004)

Lance. she didnt actually shoot the lights right? she just threatned you?? an wHat the hell goeso n in louisiana?!?! that's why i stay in CALI FOR NI A hehe =P


----------



## norihaga (Aug 25, 2004)

Tanning machine said:


> Yeah, that's what I'd do. Call the cops and tell them you want to press charges. If they blow you off, there's not much left to do other than a civil suit, which honestly is probably not worth it.


Call the police, find out who is investigating and/or which officer went to see her, and call that person back every other day until they actually do something.

While I know nothing at all about your local penal code, I suspect that assaulting someone with a deadly weapon is a fairly decently-graded felony. I also presume that she either has a permit to carry that thing, or she committed another fairly serious felony by carrying it in her car.

Personally, I would go after civilly as well, especially if she admitted her behaviour to the cops.


----------

